# dog food



## chantelly12 (Mar 17, 2011)

My dog Shadow just got over a gastro infection and the vet suggested Medi Cal canine development food. Since we do not feed him table food anymore but he gets into some from my kids so can the table food cause him dirahea?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

not an expert but from my experience with previous dog, yes table food defo can cause upset tummy. Paticularl if its all sorts of table food and not just meat. Others on her will be able to give more specific advice


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot quite often get leftovers just about anying gypsy likes lasagne delta likes stirfryes they all love curry. 

but my lot dont have any tummy problems, i did at one point think delta couldnt take dairy but she seems fine on it. 

how long did he havd the infection for, had you knottest any problems before when giving him table food.


----------

